# Anybody from Albuquerque?



## Kammo (Aug 2, 2008)

Just wondering if there was anybody on here from Albuquerque NM or the surrounding area? I'm in Rio Rancho and would love to get with some people that are into Halloween as much as me.
Let me know...


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

I made a wrong turn there once...


----------



## Sauron the Great (Nov 3, 2009)

Kammo, I live close to Rio Rancho on the westside of ABQ! Let me know!


----------



## Kammo (Aug 2, 2008)

Oh right on Sauron, I will hit you up soon.. If ya wanna find me just add me on facebook and we'll get together.
Kammos Karaoke on facebook.


----------



## Ilean (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm from Socorro! Do you guys know if those spirit stores are open yet?


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2011)

Well, we lived at White Sands Missile Range, NM, for 3 years! Had a red rock haunt and had those darn winds blow everything away! Good luck with your haunt!


----------



## Kammo (Aug 2, 2008)

There not open yet Ilean


----------



## Ilean (Jul 29, 2011)

So I was at the Spirit store today!! They opened yesterday!! You guys should go. It's pretty descent. Apparently in 2 days I was the biggest buyer thus far. (I did have a complete list of what I needed.) 

Does anyone know of any haunts in the area? Not that there open. But do they do them?


----------



## Kammo (Aug 2, 2008)

Ohhh, I didn't know they were open already. I saw one in the cottonwood mall and they wernt open yet. Sorry for the misinform.
I usually do a huge haunt in my front yard here in Rio Rancho but after the city fined me the day after Halloween last year for "debre" in my yard (my home made fencing) I decided not to do anything anymore. I do so much stuff that there is no way I can get it taken down all in one night. It takes me 4 days non stop to get it all up. I'm surprised they didn't site me before Halloween. At a fine of $200 I'm not gonna mess with it anymore. Shame to because I had people coming by the car load from Moriarty and Edgewood to see it, get some video, candy and go back. I will keep an eye out for ya and let you know if I see any.


----------



## Ilean (Jul 29, 2011)

I have a friend in Rio Rancho. I was just up there for the weekend. That's where the halloween shop was. Sad you can't decorate more. Maybe you could find a friend or a haunt and help with them. You would be a great asset. Thanks for keeping an eye on me. I'll let you know if there are any down here worth going to!


----------



## Kammo (Aug 2, 2008)

Thats cool!, Yeah I decided that since I am a dj and work at several bars here in Albuquerque I am going to take most of my stuff up to the Albuquerque Social Club and set it up there. They are HUGE on Halloween and I figured they would enjoy it more there than anywhere. That bar is going to be wall to wall props come Halloween! I dont think there will be a bar in town that will compare to it this year. LOL


----------



## Ilean (Jul 29, 2011)

Sweet! If I end up ever going to bar in ABQ I'll definitely stop by soon! Do you have any zombie/biohazard stuff? I'm having a zombie themed party this year. It's going to be great~


----------



## Kammo (Aug 2, 2008)

I have some zombie stuff but not a lot. I think the bar that Im lending the stuff to is doing a whole zombie section as well...


----------



## Rob Zombie (Oct 30, 2009)

Hey Kammo! I live in the foothills, good to see someone else in the area on here. I may have been to your haunt a couple years back...did you post it on the internet? Anyway, sorry to hear about RR treating you like that, I hope they wouldn't do anything like that in Albuquerque. I commend you on your efforts and hope you can still keep up the Halloween spirit.


----------

